# Yiddish: farhaltisht deine licht unter a shorten



## Lizamichael

Bonsoir,

Bon, peut-être suis-je trop optimiste mais je tente toujours... oui, il s'agit d'un passage yiddish dans un livre américain, donc je me dis que peut-être quelqu'un saurait m'éclairer.
"farhaltisht deine licht unter a shorten", je tente avec mes béotiens souvenirs d'allemand: "Ne confine pas ta lumière" (sous entendu "ton talent")
Oui, je sais, je joue au devinette... mais si jamais quelqu'un avait une idée...
et surtout comment dirait-on ça en "yiddish français" (j'imagine que le "shorten" vient de anglais)?
Merci d'avance et désolée de cette demande à la limite de ce forum, j'en conviens...


----------



## L'irlandais

Lizamichael said:


> ..."farhaltisht deine licht unter a shorten"...


Bonjour Lizamichael,
Est qu'on parle de *Morrie side*, une pièce de théatre?  Si oui, en mon avis il ne s'agit pas vraiment de Yiddish, mais une version vraisemblable, parce que cela vient du Nouveau Testament,
 puis le livre sacré des Juifs c'est Ancien Testament seul.  Et si on allait voir ça de plus près ; 





> Cela vient de la Bible : Matthieu, chapitre 5:15 Et l'on n'allume pas une lampe pour la mettre sous le boisseau, mais bien sur le lampadaire...
> 
> en allemand  "sein Licht (nicht) unter den Scheffel stellen"
> en anglais "one does not light a lamp and put it under a basket"
> A savoir une traduction en yiddish existe également, pour ce texte, mais pas en caractères latins.


_To shorten something_, est peut être anglais, mais je ne voir pas de lien avec "_un boisseau_".

Je ne parle pas Yiddish mais une lampe en yiddish sera "a lomp" ou "der lomp"

  Le sarphatique (judéo-français) aujourd'hui disparue,  n'est pas à confondre avec le yiddish (judéo-allemand)!


----------



## Lizamichael

Bonjour, l'Irlandais!

Oui, il s'agit bien de cette pièce!!!
Comme le personnage est juif et parle yiddish de ci delà mais que la pièce est américaine, je pensais que c'était un mélange
Je n'ai pas du tout étudié le yiddish, mais je pensais que selon le pays où l'on résidait, on retrouvait des mélanges avec d'autre langue de temps en temps  (un peu d'ailleurs comme on mélange des mots français à l'alsacien) d'où le "shorten" dans la phrase qui donc se dirait autrement par un juif qui parlerait le yiddish en Alsace par exemple.
En tout cas, merci de ces précisions qui m'éclairent tout de même beaucoup!
Bonne continuation!


----------



## duvija

I'm a native speaker of Yiddish, but from a Latinamerican country, therefore I find some totally bizarre words that come from English. I cannot guess 'shorten'. 
Hold your light under a ??


----------



## L'irlandais

Lizamichael said:


> ...(un peu d'ailleurs comme on mélange des mots français à l'alsacien)...


Je voir pas, un exemple sera le bien venu.

  Fait attention, il ne faut pas confondre l'alsacien (ou Elsässerditsch) avec Yiddish non plus.
Il semble que le judéo-français n'a jamais constitué une langue vernaculaire, comme le Yiddish est.  Certains membres de la Communauté Israélite ici en Alsace, parle encore Yiddish, mais ils sont d'abord francophone. 





			
				Rivarol said:
			
		

> "Ce qui n'est pas clair n'est pas _Yiddish_."


I go along with duvija :  Je répète : pour moi "shorten" dans ce contexte, n'est ni anglais, ni alsacien, puis je doute qu'il soit yiddish non plus (de même si je ne parle pas un mot de Yiddish.)  D'après moi, la traduction de l'auteur, en Yiddish, est loin d'être parfaite. 

Est-ce que ce mot existe  "farhaltisht"?


----------



## duvija

shorten! I guess it could be 'shotn', meaning 'shade'. The whole sentence is written in the Daytchmerist style, meaning too much German.

"Hold your light under the shadows" (or something like it) makes some sense.


----------



## Lizamichael

It sure does! 
Thank you very much, duvija and to all of you!
I might have to come back as the text is full of little sentences like that
All the best!


----------



## L'irlandais

Hi again,
The *more context* you can give the better the answer you're likely to receive ;





> _"Tuesdays With Morrie"  By *Mitch Albom*. _ Mitch Albom, a columnist for the Detroit Free Press, calls his book “the last class” taught by Morrie Schwartz, a man who died in 1995 of ALS (Lou Gehrig’s disease). Albom had Schwartz as a professor of social psychology at Brandeis in the 1970s. When he found out that his old teacher was dying, Albom went to Morrie’s side and in a series of Tuesday conferences he taped his mentor’s final reflections on the meaning of life and death.


Both Schwartz and Albom are Jewish, indeed both are conversant with Yiddish.  Kinda knocks my theory on the head...


----------



## Lizamichael

Oh, thank you! I didn't know... Interesting... so it seems to be also a book...
I was given an extract of a play and that's all.
And from what I know, the interlocutor (?) doesn't speak yiddish
I gave you my poor understanding and context I had
But thanks!
And to come back to Alsacian, being alsacian myself, I've always mixed French and Alsacian and I wasn't the only one... ;-)
I know there's better example, but it makes me laugh:http://strastv.com//luniversetomesawyerenealsace.html
enjoy...!


----------



## duvija

Lizamichael said:


> And to come back to Alsacian, being alsacian myself, I've always mixed French and Alsacian and I wasn't the only one... ;-)
> I know there's better example, but it makes me laugh:http://strastv.com//luniversetomesawyerenealsace.html
> enjoy...!


 
The link is broken, it seems.
And I think the sentence in Yiddish should be: 
'hide' or 'don't hide' your light under the shadows.
If 'farhaltisht' is actually 'farhalt nisht', it could be a normal negation like 'hide not'.

saludos


----------



## Lizamichael

Thank you, really, it helps!!!
All the best!


----------



## sound shift

"Do not hide your light under a bushel" is a set expression in English. The German word "Scheffel" (post #2) translates as "bushel". Many sources claim that this expression is derived from Matthew 5:15 (post #2). The expression means "Don't be too modest; if you have talent, let us see it, and if you have some good ideas, let us hear them." I still don't understand the inclusion of "shorten" in the text quoted in post #1, but "shadows" are "Schatten" in German, so I like duvija's idea in post #10.


----------



## Lizamichael

Wow, I wasn't expecting so many of you answering with such precious details and care!!
Thank you, really!!!


----------

